# Blue kote remover?



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

We sprayed blue kote onto our doe's infected ear. 
Now the infection is gone, but the blue kote is stained all over her state tag. 
We have a show this weekend and the tag needs to be visible. 

What can I use to get rid of it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Off the tag or the ear?


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Off the tag or the ear?


Tag. It's not very noticeable on the ear.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if it would work but you could try some vinegar & baking soda.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Rubbing alcohol? I know that removes permanent marker...


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I would say nail polish remover, but I don't know if that would take off any ink on the tag....


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Just to share a photo of it. 
I will try all of the suggestions tonight and let y'all know.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As long as the tag is readable, you should be ok. It looks like they are raised letters and numbers, not printed ones, right?
Good luck in the show!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hair spray, sounds weird but, it works. It takes few times of dabbing it on and wiping it back off but, it will remove it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If the numbers are raised, you could write on them with a black marker to make them more visible.

I use alcohol when I remove blukote.


----------

